
George Hotz programming Bitcoin transaction 5:30 hrs straight - rick22
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SWJaiY-8Y0
======
eric24234
What is the pill he took at the beginning of the video. Has anyone tried that
pill to stay focused ?

